# What shows got canceled before they had a chance....



## Just_Hal (Aug 28, 2005)

IMHO:
Strange Luck
John Doe
Firefly
The Inside


----------



## reveal (Aug 28, 2005)

Family Guy


----------



## Mark CMG (Aug 28, 2005)

I think Roar fits that description, considering the success of both Hercules and Xena.


----------



## Wombat (Aug 28, 2005)

The Tick (live-action version)

The animated series had a decent run, but the live version had 9 whole episodes, only 8 showed, the show was pre-empted twice, and had a change in time slot partway through its run -- talk about going out of your way to kill a show!


----------



## Queen_Dopplepopolis (Aug 28, 2005)

*sniffle*  Clone High, USA.


----------



## Pielorinho (Aug 28, 2005)

Wonderfalls--cancelled after four freakin' episodes!  But you can get the DVDs and watch a 12-episode story-arc that's pretty satisfying; just pretend it was intended to be a miniseries all along.

Daniel


----------



## KenM (Aug 28, 2005)

Wizards and Warriors


----------



## Just_Hal (Aug 28, 2005)

Pielorinho said:
			
		

> Wonderfalls--cancelled after four freakin' episodes!  But you can get the DVDs and watch a 12-episode story-arc that's pretty satisfying; just pretend it was intended to be a miniseries all along.
> 
> Daniel





I meant to add that one myself!


----------



## Villano (Aug 28, 2005)

The Adventures Of Brisco County, Jr.

The Flash.  Pre-empted for sports and the first Gulf War and then bounced around the schedule.

Nero Wolfe Mysteries.  It actually ran for two seasons, but the reason I'm including it is because of the reason why it was cancelled.  A&E decided to "change the direction" of the network.  This meant that NWM got cancelled even though it had good ratings so they could run more episodes of The View.  :\


----------



## reveal (Aug 28, 2005)

Villano said:
			
		

> The Adventures Of Brisco County, Jr.




I forgot about that one. Good show.


----------



## Tarrasque Wrangler (Aug 28, 2005)

Millennium.  Granted, that last season wasn't great, but it had nowhere to go but up.


----------



## Wolf72 (Aug 28, 2005)

it was a chris carter (x-files creator) show ... Harsh realm? ... can't remember the name of it, but it was about Virtual Reality ... it was really really cool


----------



## DarrenGMiller (Aug 28, 2005)

Roar
Freaks & Geeks
Joan of Arcadia (2 seasons)
Nowhere Man
American Dreams

DM


----------



## Jamdin (Aug 28, 2005)

ABC's _Miracles_


----------



## Joker (Aug 28, 2005)

Space: Above and Beyond.  Only one season and it was so cool.

R.I.P.


----------



## Dingleberry (Aug 28, 2005)

Keen Eddie
Eyes


----------



## Tonguez (Aug 28, 2005)

Brimstone
Sledge Hammer (yeah its been a while but I'm still hurting)


----------



## Starman (Aug 28, 2005)

Boomtown
Star Trek: ToS


----------



## Hand of Evil (Aug 28, 2005)

Bay Watch, Killed by NBC and then taken to be one of the most watch shows ever.  

Planet of the Apes for some of you old timers.

The Invisible Man but I understand this was not really cancelled, the company went under.  

Millieum I do not think was given a chance.  

John Doe was very good and just on the wrong night.


----------



## Lobo Lurker (Aug 28, 2005)

Loved John Doe, Keen Eddie, & Firefly.

Kindred: The Embraced.
Profit.

Man, if I had the money I'd buy up all these shows and launch my own channel.


----------



## demiurge1138 (Aug 28, 2005)

Clerks: The Animated Series. Only six episodes! 

Demiurge out.


----------



## DreadPirateMurphy (Aug 28, 2005)

Crusade.  That show was mangled worse than Firefly.  Watch the DVDs, and you get a sense of what a good show it could have been.


----------



## Klaus (Aug 28, 2005)

Some of my favorites that never made it:
Brimstone (that had In Nomine written all over it)
John Doe
The Flash
Firefly
Roar


----------



## John Crichton (Aug 28, 2005)

Andy Richter Controls the Universe - Too funny to be kept on the air evidently.

Men Behaving Badly (US version w/ Rob Schneider & Ron Eldard) - The humor was corny but I loved this show.  Really lost something when Eldard left in the 2nd season.  Cancelled shortly after.

Anyone remember the Lone Gunman spinoff?  I thought it was entertaining, lighthearted and fun.  Just getting its legs when it got the axe.

Undeclared - I haven't seen all the eps yet (need the DVDs for that) but it was a funny show.


----------



## Bihor (Aug 28, 2005)

Wolf72 said:
			
		

> it was a chris carter (x-files creator) show ... Harsh realm? ... can't remember the name of it, but it was about Virtual Reality ... it was really really cool




Are you talking about VR-5, with Daryl Hannah.


----------



## Bihor (Aug 28, 2005)

demiurge1138 said:
			
		

> Clerks: The Animated Series. Only six episodes!
> 
> Demiurge out.




And they only aired 2 episode

Kindred: The Embraced was promissing.


----------



## Angel Tarragon (Aug 28, 2005)

Son of the Beach.
7 Days.
Top of the Heap.


----------



## Aeolius (Aug 28, 2005)

The Man From Atlantis  (1977, 17 episodes) 
Salvage One  (1979, 20 episodes) 
Lucan (1977, 11 episodes)


----------



## reveal (Aug 28, 2005)

Manimal (1983, 8 episodes)

I loved it as a kid.


----------



## John Crichton (Aug 28, 2005)

Bihor said:
			
		

> Are you talking about VR-5, with Daryl Hannah.



 No, the title was actually correct - Harsh Realm.  I really liked that show.


----------



## Aeolius (Aug 28, 2005)

Did anyone mention Automan yet?

Another personal favorite was the Hudson Brothers Razzle Dazzle Show (1974) 

dang...now I'm starting to feel old


----------



## reveal (Aug 28, 2005)

Aeolius said:
			
		

> Did anyone mention Automan yet?




I loved Automan. 

Was that some kind of try to get Tron into primetime?


----------



## wingsandsword (Aug 28, 2005)

DreadPirateMurphy said:
			
		

> Crusade.  That show was mangled worse than Firefly.  Watch the DVDs, and you get a sense of what a good show it could have been.



Yeah, TNT ruined that one, even worse than Firefly, they took a great show and went out of their way to flush it.  Read some commentary from JMS on just what they did to shut it down, TNT really was going out of their way to kill it.

Clerks: The Animated Series was doomed since you really couldn't get that type of humor on broadcast TV without losing way too much (Jay & Silent Bob as illegal fireworks dealers instead of dope dealers?!?).  As Kevin Smith said in the commentary on the DVD, it would have been a lot better to go to Cinemax or another premium cable channel instead of taking the lucrative offer from ABC who wanted a movie spinoff show so they bought the rights without even watching the source material (and realized later that much of Clerks could never be turned into a broadcast TV show, the movie was originally rated NC-17 but it was argued down to R).


----------



## Pants (Aug 28, 2005)

Firefly
Clerks: The Animated Series
Strange Luck


----------



## Dark Jezter (Aug 28, 2005)

Andy Richter Controls the Universe - Damn, this show was funny.  There were parts that still make me laugh when I think of them.

Firefly - This show was pretty cool while it lasted.


----------



## Cthulhudrew (Aug 29, 2005)

wolf70 said:
			
		

> Roar
> Nowhere Man




Hear, hear!


----------



## Abraxas (Aug 29, 2005)

Another vote for
Brimstone
Strange Luck
The Flash
Space: Above and Beyond


And others
Total Recall 2070
Futurama
The Adventures of Jules Verne
G vs E
Men in Black (animated series)
Invader Zim (animated series)
The Chronicle
Toonsylvania (animated series)
Doctor Doctor


----------



## Nilhgualcm Leahcim (Aug 29, 2005)

reveal said:
			
		

> Family Guy




They have started a new season on FOX. FUnny as Hell!
I miss Dead Like Me! Damn you Showtime!


----------



## John Crichton (Aug 29, 2005)

Abraxas said:
			
		

> The Chronicle



Ooo.  I forgot about that one.  Damn cool show.  It was different, funny and actually started to get a consistant plot by of the end of the first and last season.


----------



## Hor Kai Lan (Aug 29, 2005)

Queen_Dopplepopolis said:
			
		

> *sniffle*  Clone High, USA.




Absolutely... I second that...


----------



## reveal (Aug 29, 2005)

Nilhgualcm Leahcim said:
			
		

> They have started a new season on FOX. FUnny as Hell!




Don't I know it! I Tivo'd both eps tonight and am about to watch them. It's just a show that was cancelled without being given a true chance, which makes me wonder how many other shows here could have been popular given another chance on tv.


----------



## TheAuldGrump (Aug 29, 2005)

Aeolius said:
			
		

> Did anyone mention Automan yet?
> 
> Another personal favorite was the Hudson Brothers Razzle Dazzle Show (1974)
> 
> dang...now I'm starting to feel old




Oh yes, with Dezzie Arnez Jr. (Who's name I have no doubt mangled.)

Hudson Brothers

Holmes & Yoyo

Quark

The Auld Grump - All were dumb, but fun in an adolescent sort of way.


----------



## Wolf72 (Aug 29, 2005)

John Crichton said:
			
		

> No, the title was actually correct - Harsh Realm.  I really liked that show.




yeah that was it! ... what I wrote   

ooh, another vote for Space: Above and Beyond


----------



## River Tam (Aug 29, 2005)

Bihor said:
			
		

> Are you talking about VR-5, with Daryl Hannah.




Lori Singer was the star of VR-5.

Of course, I have to vote for Firefly.
Also Dead Like Me
Wonderfalls
John Doe
Lucas
American Gothic
Brimstone
Kindred
G Vs E
Dark Angel


----------



## Angel Tarragon (Aug 29, 2005)

Forgot one:
Nightman.


----------



## Pielorinho (Aug 29, 2005)

Lobo Lurker said:
			
		

> Kindred: The Embraced.



I had no idea there was any love out there for Kindred!  I was a humongous White Wolf fanboy back in the day, and so I was looking forward to this show for a couple of years before its release.

And then I saw an episode of it, and by the end of it, we were calling it _Kindred:  the Embarrassed_.  I HATED it, and was delighted when it was cancelled.

Of course, there's just the eensiest possibility that I took myself too seriously back in the day....

Daniel


----------



## reveal (Aug 29, 2005)

Pielorinho said:
			
		

> I had no idea there was any love out there for Kindred!  I was a humongous White Wolf fanboy back in the day, and so I was looking forward to this show for a couple of years before its release.
> 
> And then I saw an episode of it, and by the end of it, we were calling it _Kindred:  the Embarrassed_.  I HATED it, and was delighted when it was cancelled.
> 
> ...




If it makes you feel any better, I didn't even know White Wolf existed and I still thought Kindred sucked.


----------



## RedShirtNo5 (Aug 29, 2005)

Ten-Speed and Brown Shoe

-RedShirt


----------



## Ranger REG (Aug 29, 2005)

_Covington Cross
Team Knight Rider
Raven
The Power of Matthew Starr
Roswell
Mann and Machine
Witchblade
TekWar
The Flash_


----------



## LogicsFate (Aug 29, 2005)

The show a few years back starring Bruce Cambell


----------



## Agamon (Aug 29, 2005)

So many...

Firefly
Clerks TAS
Jeremiah
The Flash
Tru Calling
Keen Eddie
Dark Angel
Roar
Birds of Prey
The Inside
Strange Luck
Lone Gunmen
Witchblade
Voyagers
Highlander: The Raven
Max Headroom
Automan
Three's a Crowd

There are probably more, but that's what comes to mind...


----------



## fett527 (Aug 29, 2005)

These have been said but deserve to be reiterated:

Freaks and Geeks (Didn't anyone else see the DnD episode?)
Roar
Keen Eddie 
and I'm watching Firefly for the first time, but so far I would agree.


----------



## Dagger75 (Aug 29, 2005)

LogicsFate said:
			
		

> The show a few years back starring Bruce Cambell




Jack of All Trades ?  

For me
 Firefly
 Crusade
 Brimstone
 John Doe
 Pirates of Darkwater


----------



## Joker (Aug 29, 2005)

Wolf72 said:
			
		

> yeah that was it! ... what I wrote
> 
> ooh, another vote for Space: Above and Beyond




I hope they'll bring it out on DVD sometime, but I doubt it.

That show was so cool.

Chaplain:  "Colonel McQueen, perhaps you should make peace with your Maker."

McQueen:  "My maker was some geek in a labcoat, an eyedropper and a petri dish.  What do I need to make peace with him for?"

Chaplain:  "These times we should all make peace with our Maker."

McQueen (moves up to Chaplain):  "With all due respect chaplain, I don't think _our_ Maker wants to hear from me right now.  Because he knows I'm gonna go out in that sky in this plane and remove one of his creations from his universe.  And when I return I'm gonna drink a bottle of Scotch like it's Chiggie von Richthoven's blood and celebrate his death."

Chaplain (taken aback):  "Amen."


Damn you, powers that be, damn you.


----------



## jasper (Aug 29, 2005)

Convington Cross since we talking bad shows
When things were rotten.
Jasper's Dipping in Hef's Pool 

sorry my fantasy show.


----------



## Wolf72 (Aug 29, 2005)

_Kindred_ was with Adrian Paul (Paul Adrian?) right?


----------



## evildmguy (Aug 29, 2005)

In no particular order:  

Firefly
Lone Gunmen
Miracles
Profit
Kindred
Brisco County Jr. (1 season and when they are coming out on DVD?)
Birds of Prey
Tru Calling (Their replacement, Point Pleasant, did *worse* than this.  *sigh*)  
VR-5 (1 season, ended on a cliff hanger)
Strange Luck (Again, DVD?) 
The Flash (DVD?)
Roar (although I haven't seen them all yet, they are TiVoed from SciFi)
American Gothic (LOVED that show!)
Witchblade (although given the star's problems, it is understandable)
TekWar (One of the few Shatner things I like.)
Max Headroom (Wow!  Probably even MORE relevant today!)
Brimstone (didn't see much, 'cause I heard it was canceled and I didn't want to get hooked, but I liked what I saw.)  
Pretender (only canceled because NBC needed a slot for XFL.  Grrr.)  
Skin (Was that the name of it?)

Nostalgia
Automan (Yep.  Watched it and loved it 'cause of TRON)
Manimal (vaguely remember)
Man from Atlantis (ditto)

Other:
Point Pleasant (I don't think it was great but I liked the concept)

The worst part is that a lot of these were on FOX and instead of getting a niche market, they kept wanting to compete with the "big boys" and so instead of having some good, quirky shows, they are as mainstream as the next.  Ugh.  

Things to kill instantly, irrevocably, even with wish or miracle, never have DVDs and never speak about again:  

All reality shows.  

(Dave Foley had a great line about them.  On Celebrity Poker, it was all reality stars.  He said, "I make my living as a writer and an actor.  So, [being here with all of you], I feel like a virus surrounded by white blood cells.")  

Great topic!  Thanks!

Have a good one!  Take care!  

edg


----------



## evildmguy (Aug 29, 2005)

Wolf72 said:
			
		

> _Kindred_ was with Adrian Paul (Paul Adrian?) right?




Nope.  Adrian Paul is the Highlander, Duncan MacLeod.

Kindred had C. Thomas Howell, Mark Frankel and Kelly Rutherford (yowza!).  

Have a good one!  Take care!  

edg


----------



## JoeBlank (Aug 29, 2005)

Glad to see a few mentions for Covington Cross. Cheesy, but fun.

Surprised no one has mentioned Earth 2 yet. Are my wife and I the only ones who actually liked that show?


----------



## reveal (Aug 29, 2005)

JoeBlank said:
			
		

> Surprised no one has mentioned Earth 2 yet. Are my wife and I the only ones who actually liked that show?




Yes. 

Actually, my wife liked it. I thought it was hokey.


----------



## evildmguy (Aug 29, 2005)

From the other list:

Misfits of Science
Wizards and Warriors

Love Earth 2!  

Have a good one!  Take care!  

edg


----------



## evildmguy (Aug 29, 2005)

Wolf Lake


----------



## Mystery Man (Aug 29, 2005)

I think Manimal deserves another shot.


----------



## howandwhy99 (Aug 29, 2005)

I don't watch nearly as much as I did in the 80's, but I did notice a few from others I'll mention again.

The Adventures Of Brisco County, Jr.
Freaks & Geeks
Manimal - came out after nightrider and the cheesy, talking motorcycle show.
American Gothic - Can't believe they cancelled this.
Misfits of Science - practically built for Urban Arcana

Max Headroom - This show deserves multiple series, like Star Trek.  Its message is to important to forget.


----------



## Mark Causey (Aug 29, 2005)

Pielorinho said:
			
		

> I had no idea there was any love out there for Kindred!  I was a humongous White Wolf fanboy back in the day, and so I was looking forward to this show for a couple of years before its release.
> 
> And then I saw an episode of it, and by the end of it, we were calling it _Kindred:  the Embarrassed_.  I HATED it, and was delighted when it was cancelled.
> 
> ...




We called it Kindred: The Inebriated!


----------



## Arnwyn (Aug 29, 2005)

Just off the top of my head:

Lone Gunmen
Firefly
Max Headroom
TekWar
Space: Above & Beyond


----------



## Henry (Aug 29, 2005)

A Show I haven't seen anyone mention yet:

TITUS

I'm unsure if Chris Titus or Fox cancelled it, but that show, in the opinion of me and my wife, had one of the funniest casts with dead-on timing and writing that I've seen in years. It was a show that my wife and I could (and did) watch again and again. I still have some tapes of the reruns, that I will occasionally watch when TV's on a slow night.

I'll second the votes for
Firefly
Wonderfalls
The Inside
Misfits of Science
Dead Like Me
Brimstone

and most of the other shows mentioned here. Dead Like Me, at least, did have two complete seasons that felt somewhat complete when the run ended. But damn, was the writing sharp on that show.


----------



## The Grumpy Celt (Aug 29, 2005)

Bonanza - it would really have gotten good in its 17th season.


----------



## Mystery Man (Aug 29, 2005)

Arnwyn said:
			
		

> Just off the top of my head:
> 
> Lone Gunmen
> Firefly
> ...





Tekwar was fun to watch, horrible to read.


----------



## Mercule (Aug 29, 2005)

Bihor said:
			
		

> Are you talking about VR-5, with Daryl Hannah.




VR-5 starred Lori Singer.  Good show.

Also:

Brimstone
FireFly


----------



## Mercule (Aug 29, 2005)

Wolf72 said:
			
		

> _Kindred_ was with Adrian Paul (Paul Adrian?) right?




There was a vampire movie with Adrian Paul named Kindred.  The one that's getting discussed, though is the TV show, Kindred: the Embraced.

It had its moments, but was generally lackluster.


----------



## nothing to see here (Aug 29, 2005)

Tarrasque Wrangler said:
			
		

> Millennium.  Granted, that last season wasn't great, but it had nowhere to go but up.




Season 2 of Millennium was one of the best seasons of TV I've ever seen.  Morgan and Wong took the original premise (which was in danger of getting tired) and gave it a huge shot in the arm.

I cannot remember a drop off from season to season as stark as season 2 to season 3.  The finale of season 2 was gripping.  The first episode of Season 3 was atrocious.  It's almost as if all the X-Files hacks got back from working on the "Fight the Future" movie and put their formulaic little paws on Millennium...

...wait a second, that's exactly what happened!


----------



## swrushing (Aug 29, 2005)

The Greatest American Heroine

Unaired Pilot spinoff for the Greatest American Hero.


----------



## GrayLinnorm (Aug 29, 2005)

Angel.
I don't get it.  The show had gotten its best ratings, and the WB cancels it, yet they keep the unfunny and unpopular What I Like About You (one of the lowest rated shows to get renewed) for TWO seasons?! WTF?

At least Angel got 5 seasons.  Others that weren't so lucky: Boomtown, Cupid, Sports Night, the new version of Fantasy Island, Undeclared, and A Minute With Stan Hooper.


----------



## Agamon (Aug 29, 2005)

Henry said:
			
		

> A Show I haven't seen anyone mention yet:
> 
> TITUS




Oh, yeah, Titus.  One of the handful of sitcoms I've enjoyed in the past 15 years.

One show on the endangered species list (on FOX, where else?) that is absolutely fantastic is Arrested Development.  It slipped past cancelation to a new night.  Here's hoping it sticks around.


----------



## freebfrost (Aug 29, 2005)

Mystery Man said:
			
		

> I think Manimal deserves another shot.



Especially since Simon McCorkindale has been out-of-work since that got cancelled...


----------



## IcyCool (Aug 29, 2005)

Just wanted to add my voice for the following:

Firefly
Dead Like Me (I'll be watching the last two episodes of Season 2 tonight)
Brimstone
Roar

I had, at one point, heard that Jim Butcher's _The Dresden Files_ series of books might be heading for TV.  Can anyone confirm that?


----------



## TheAuldGrump (Aug 29, 2005)

IcyCool said:
			
		

> Just wanted to add my voice for the following:
> 
> Firefly
> Dead Like Me (I'll be watching the last two episodes of Season 2 tonight)
> ...




Jim Butcher's Website Here and Here.

The Auld Grump


----------



## JamesL85 (Aug 29, 2005)

I'm glad I was the first to mention Herman's Head.

*cricket chirps*

Thank you....I'll be here all week!!!

James


----------



## Joker (Aug 30, 2005)

I can't believe I didn't chime in with Dead Like Me.

Do animated series count?  If so, Teknoman/Tekkaman gets my mention.


----------



## TanisFrey (Aug 30, 2005)

Pielorinho said:
			
		

> I had no idea there was any love out there for Kindred!  I was a humongous White Wolf fanboy back in the day, and so I was looking forward to this show for a couple of years before its release.
> 
> And then I saw an episode of it, and by the end of it, we were calling it _Kindred:  the Embarrassed_.  I HATED it, and was delighted when it was cancelled.
> 
> ...



We in Buffalo's gaming group called Kindred: 90210


----------



## Vamprey (Aug 30, 2005)

Dark Skies


----------



## John Crichton (Aug 30, 2005)

GrayLinnorm said:
			
		

> Angel.
> I don't get it.  The show had gotten its best ratings, and the WB cancels it, yet they keep the unfunny and unpopular What I Like About You (one of the lowest rated shows to get renewed) for TWO seasons?! WTF?
> 
> At least Angel got 5 seasons.



Yeah, it may have gotten the shaft after season 5 but there was plenty of show to love.  I would give an arm to have gotten 5 seasons of Firefly or the last full season of Farscape.



			
				GrayLinnorm said:
			
		

> Sports Night



Totally forgot about that one.  Great show.


----------



## Zulithe (Aug 30, 2005)

Lots of great shows mentioned here.

My vote goes for Freaks & Geeks. And maybe My So-Called Life


----------



## Dog Moon (Aug 30, 2005)

Aw, no one mentioned Touching Evil.  It was on USA.  AWESOME show.  USA is a punk though, since I haven't even seen it on Dvd for purchase.  [The remake, not the original show]

The Pretender is awesome.  I just bought the first season.  I think TNT picked it up for a little bit after disappearing from NBC, but it dropped really quickly after that.


----------



## Ranger REG (Aug 30, 2005)

Mystery Man said:
			
		

> I think Manimal deserves another shot.



It did, in an episode of _Nightman._


----------



## Shadowdancer (Aug 30, 2005)

JamesL85 said:
			
		

> I'm glad I was the first to mention Herman's Head.
> James



My wife really liked Herman's Head. I would watch it with her, and liked it OK, but not as much as she did.


----------



## AdmundfortGeographer (Aug 30, 2005)

GrayLinnorm said:
			
		

> ...Sports Night...



Oh yeah, very good show. I never watched it when it was broadcast, I'm not much of a television watcher. But my wife heard about how good it was so she bought the entire 3 season DVD set. I caught a few episodes off and got hooked with her. Its writing, I dare to say, was as good as Veronica Mars.

It repeatedly won awards too. It fit both comedy and drama extremely well, but I think the concensus is that it was too different to draw an audience. I don't care for either regular dramas or comedies. But the writing of Sports Night was just too good.

Even worse, it ended on a hell-of-a-cliffhanger! The agony!


----------



## Queen_Dopplepopolis (Aug 30, 2005)

Zulithe said:
			
		

> And maybe My So-Called Life




Ahhh, My So Called Life... that show (along with the movie Dazed and Confused) defined what I anticipated high school to be like (it was - except for the gay best friend - entirely unlike the show).  I *lived* for every episode of it on MTV.  Fond, fond memories.


----------



## reveal (Aug 30, 2005)

Queen_Dopplepopolis said:
			
		

> Ahhh, My So Called Life... that show (along with the movie Dazed and Confused) defined what I anticipated high school to be like (it was - except for the gay best friend - entirely unlike the show).  I *lived* for every episode of it on MTV.  Fond, fond memories.




Wait a minute? You watched Dazed and Confused before high school?? And you thought that's what high school would be like??

I am feel so much older now....


----------



## Queen_Dopplepopolis (Aug 30, 2005)

reveal said:
			
		

> Wait a minute? You watched Dazed and Confused before high school?? And you thought that's what high school would be like??
> 
> I am feel so much older now....



 I *am* only 21, reveal.  I started high school in 1998.


----------



## reveal (Aug 30, 2005)

Queen_Dopplepopolis said:
			
		

> I *am* only 21, reveal.  I started high school in 1998.




Oh good lord... I AM old.


----------



## lrsach01 (Aug 30, 2005)

Something from the late 70's/early 80's...I'm not sure what it was called, but I think it was Phoenix. About an alien awakened from his sarcophagus on earth too early. He was searching for his girlfriend/wife/mate or something like that. He had a medallian that let him shoot rays or something.


----------



## sniffles (Aug 30, 2005)

I see a lot of my short-lived faves here: Firefly, Crusade, The Tick, Strange Luck, Brimstone, Lone Gunmen, Millenium, Brisco County, The Flash, Max Headroom, Witchblade, Earth 2.

Not to mention all my favorite cartoons that were cancelled too soon, especially Freakazoid. Damn you, WB, put it on DVD for pete's sake!!!

No one has mentioned American Gothic, I think. I didn't get to see enough of it. It was on opposite something else I watched regularly.

Anyone remember the name of a show about 3 kids in a band who got hold of an amulet that allowed them to see ghosts, and they had to help the restless spirits get resolution and move on? It was on Fox or WB, I think. I'd look it up but I've got nothing to go on.


----------



## Mark Causey (Aug 30, 2005)

Heat Vision and Jack!


----------



## trancejeremy (Aug 30, 2005)

Er, I think if a show is on for more than two seasons, like say Herman's Head (on for 4) or Family Guy (3), then I think they were given a chance.  (Even though in Family Guy's case, they really jerked the show around).

Brimstone. Neat concept and good acting I thought, but I can see why it flopped. Too grim. 

Quark.  Garbarge Collector in space starring the underapreciated Richard Benjamin

The original Night Stalker. That only lasted a year, I think.

Werewolf. One of the first Fox shows.  Basically the same plot as in the Incredible Hulk, only the guy was a Wereholf and it was half an hour.


----------



## wingsandsword (Aug 30, 2005)

Yeah, Hermans Head was a neat show, I watched it every week, but after three seasons (91-92, 92-93, 93-94) it really had a fair run, I would say it's missed and it should have stuck around, but it didn't get cancelled beforeit had a chance.

I still remember a lot of episodes to that show now that I think about it, too bad it was never syndicated and is probably unlikely to make it to DVD.

Edit: An IMDb check of the show uncovers an interesting bit of trivia about it, if it was picked up for a 4th season, a second set of mental-characters was going to be created, this time for Heddy, since her and Herman were ending up together.


----------



## Mystery Man (Aug 31, 2005)

The need to bring back a show called "The Phoenix" from the early 80's. It starred Khan's right hand man from STII. I used to _love_ that show! I was 12 though.


----------



## Villano (Aug 31, 2005)

trancejeremy said:
			
		

> The original Night Stalker. That only lasted a year, I think.
> 
> Werewolf. One of the first Fox shows.  Basically the same plot as in the Incredible Hulk, only the guy was a Werewolf and it was half an hour.




I forgot to put those two on my list.  From what I understand, Night Stalker is finally getting a DVD release (unfortunately, the same can't be said for Werewolf).

Oh, and does anyone remember Dracula, The Series?  I loved that one when I was a kid.

EDIT:  And She-Wolf Of London!  That one really wasn't given a proper chance.  They changed the title for the 2nd season to Love And curses and turned it into a comedy.


----------



## JamesL85 (Aug 31, 2005)

The reason I put Herman's Head on there was because I only caught the last 5 or 6 episodes (maybe?) before the show was pulled.....

I'd like to see those put out on DVD......

James


----------



## danzig138 (Aug 31, 2005)

lrsach01 said:
			
		

> Something from the late 70's/early 80's...I'm not sure what it was called, but I think it was Phoenix. About an alien awakened from his sarcophagus on earth too early. He was searching for his girlfriend/wife/mate or something like that. He had a medallian that let him shoot rays or something.



Phoenix, starring Judson Scott (Khan's second in ST II). For years, I was the only person I knew who remembered this show. People thought I imagined it until a few months ago, when a question about it appeared in the TV Guide.


----------



## danzig138 (Aug 31, 2005)

sniffles said:
			
		

> Anyone remember the name of a show about 3 kids in a band who got hold of an amulet that allowed them to see ghosts, and they had to help the restless spirits get resolution and move on? It was on Fox or WB, I think. I'd look it up but I've got nothing to go on.



Thank you. I was afraid that I would see no love at all for Dead Last, and that I might have to go randomly assult people to deal with the rage. Dead Last was a hoot, and I think it's a terrible shame that the WB dropped it.


----------



## Crothian (Aug 31, 2005)

Sports Night which I actually saw every episode of when it was on the air and watch semi regularly now that's on DVD

Tru Calling: one of the few shows to get canceled twice

Cupid: this was a great show with Jeremy Pivenbut it didn't last a year

Erie Indiana...brilliant show even though it was aimed at kids

Buffy: I stand that 7 seasons was not enough even though the 7th season they had no idea what they were doing......


----------



## RC Hagy (Aug 31, 2005)

Yup... Harsh Realm it was. Welverin let me borrow the DVD's. Seeing the rest which never aired... >sniffles< it was going to be so good!


Hagy
Massachusetts


----------



## Tarrasque Wrangler (Aug 31, 2005)

nothing to see here said:
			
		

> Season 2 of Millennium was one of the best seasons of TV I've ever seen.




And it had the best season finale I've ever seen, hands down.  That episode should be in the Smithsonian.


----------



## Mystery Man (Aug 31, 2005)

danzig138 said:
			
		

> Phoenix, starring Judson Scott (Khan's second in ST II). For years, I was the only person I knew who remembered this show. People thought I imagined it until a few months ago, when a question about it appeared in the TV Guide.




Ah I hadn't realized this was mentioned already. And now you're not alone!


----------



## kolvar (Aug 31, 2005)

Pitty, I would have gone for Farscape, which would have had more in it than 4.2  seasons. I had all but forgotton about Crusade (I loved it, but especially since the episode where they watched pron ... great!)
What about Forever Knight (I think it was called)


----------



## Desert-Raven (Aug 31, 2005)

*Cancelled too soon*

My votes go for:

Brimstone
Dark Angel
Witchblade
Tru Calling
Lone Gunman
Huntress

I'm sure there are more I'm forgetting.

D-R


----------



## griff_goodbeard (Aug 31, 2005)

Many good shows have already been mentioned here, some I had even forget about.  (Werewolf: The Series, wow I used to love that show.  )

One I didn't see mentined was Friday the 13th: The Series.  Ran only 2.5 years, but it was one of my favorites at the time (and I had a huge crush on the female lead, Mikki I think)


----------



## sniffles (Aug 31, 2005)

danzig138 said:
			
		

> Thank you. I was afraid that I would see no love at all for Dead Last, and that I might have to go randomly assult people to deal with the rage. Dead Last was a hoot, and I think it's a terrible shame that the WB dropped it.




That's it! Thanks, danzig. They did some fun stuff with the three leads being able to see ghosts and no one else could.

And thanks to Crothian for mentioning Eerie, Indiana. That was a great surreal series. I can't open a Tupperware container now without saying, "Freeeesssshhh!"


----------



## warlord (Sep 2, 2005)

Originally posted by Queen_Dopplepopolis 







> I *am* only 21




You're only 21! For some reason you come across as alot older and if you don't mind awnsering how old is the Universe? 

Back on topic I vote for Joan of Arcadia because Amber Tamblyn is HAWT.


----------



## Starman (Sep 2, 2005)

warlord said:
			
		

> how old is the Universe?




Don't current estimates put it at 6 billion years old?


----------



## Crothian (Sep 2, 2005)

Starman said:
			
		

> Don't current estimates put it at 6 billion years old?




Yet, in meeting him I'd swear he's not a day over 4 billion.....


----------



## Steve Jung (Sep 2, 2005)

Crothian said:
			
		

> Yet, in meeting him I'd swear he's not a day over 4 billion.....



That's just for the known Universe


----------



## Jakar (Sep 3, 2005)

I really enjoyed Dead Like Me for some reason I cannot really explain.  Pity it only lasted two seasons.


----------



## Queen_Dopplepopolis (Sep 3, 2005)

warlord said:
			
		

> Originally posted by Queen_Dopplepopolis
> 
> You're only 21! For some reason you come across as alot older and if you don't mind awnsering how old is the Universe?




I'm very mature for my age.  I had a really rocky up-bringing that included experiencing a lot of things that forced me to be really mature at a really young age.  So - I get that reaction a lot.  For now - I've got to say I like it.  But, when I'm 30, I hope the trend reverses itself and people will start saying "Wow!  You seem a lot younger than that!)  

The Universe is 24.


----------



## Crothian (Sep 3, 2005)

Queen_Dopplepopolis said:
			
		

> The Universe is 24.




Wow, time must have bended in on itself for it to only be 24......or I've existed longer then the Universe


----------



## Silver Moon (Sep 3, 2005)

"The Prisoner" - late 60's.  Now considered a classic - only ran for sixteen episodes

"My Life and Times" - early 90's, an old man in the year 2040 reflects back upon his life to his grandson.   Only ran for six episodes

"Quark" - late 70's or early 80's - great sci-fi comedy from the minds of Mel Brooks and Buck Henry.  

"Voyages of the Queen" - late 60's - Larry Storch and Forrest Tucker essentially recreating their F-Troop characters on a present day ocean liner with a colorful cast of ship's crew.   Only ran for a couple of episodes, concept later redone more successfully as "The Love Boat"

"The Law" - early 70's - Judd Hirsh as a burnt out criminal defense lawyer - very similar in tone to today's Law & Order. 

"Galactica 1980" - only kidding, let's all try to forget that one.


----------



## Crothian (Sep 3, 2005)

Silver Moon said:
			
		

> "The Prisoner" - late 60's.  Now considered a classic - only ran for sixteen episodes




Great show, but I think the short series actually worked well for it


----------



## mojo1701 (Sep 3, 2005)

Another vote for:

Titus
Futurama
The Lone Gunmen
Clerks

some other great ones I can't remember now...


----------



## Galethorn (Sep 3, 2005)

More votes for...

Firefly
Keen Eddie
Futurama
Wonderfalls
The Lone Gunmen


----------



## weiknarf (Sep 3, 2005)

Freakylinks

Bravestar


----------



## Mad Hatter (Sep 3, 2005)

Jeez, I agree with almost everything on this list. And to the person who said Freakozoid, I'm right there with ya.  I would also add Earthworm Jim (loved the theme song).  

As an aside, Witchblade wasn't cancelled so much as Yancy Butler (Sara) had a drinking problem.  As for Kindred: The Embraced, it depends on what you're looking for as to whether you liked it.  It was enjoyable to me because I wasn't expecting it to be hardcore vampire stuff.  But as with Witchblade, it was not cancelled.  Mark Frankel (Julian Luna) died in a motorcycle accident, so show production stopped for the obvious reasons.


----------



## danzig138 (Sep 3, 2005)

griff_goodbeard said:
			
		

> One I didn't see mentined was Friday the 13th: The Series.  Ran only 2.5 years, but it was one of my favorites at the time (and I had a huge crush on the female lead, Mikki I think)



Friday the 13: The Series was a good show until they jacked with the cast. Then it was . . . less good. 

Louise Robey was a fine woman certainly. I remember when I saw a movie at about 3 in the morning in which she got naked. It was like a dream come true. . .


----------



## Napftor (Sep 3, 2005)

nothing to see here said:
			
		

> Season 2 of Millennium was one of the best seasons of TV I've ever seen.  Morgan and Wong took the original premise (which was in danger of getting tired) and gave it a huge shot in the arm..!




Amen, brother!  There's really been nothing like it since.

*clutches Millennium dvds tightly*

Millennium, Space: A&B, and another show Morgan and Wong worked on..The Others (?)...were all cancelled prematurely.  I mean, can we at least run a show called "Millennium" to the actual millennium please?  Sheesh.


----------



## Rackhir (Sep 4, 2005)

danzig138 said:
			
		

> Phoenix, starring Judson Scott (Khan's second in ST II). For years, I was the only person I knew who remembered this show. People thought I imagined it until a few months ago, when a question about it appeared in the TV Guide.




Back in 85'? At my first worldcon in Atlanta, I saw a flyer for a fanzine for The Phoenix (I too remember this show). It was then that I realized that any show no matter how dumb or silly had a devoted fan base out there somewhere. 

I can't believe nobody has mentioned 

Police Squad! 

Only lasted 6 episodes, yet still one of the funniest things ever on TV.

I also mourn the loss of Dead Like Me. Damm you Showtime! Damm You!

Odyssey 5 

Another casualty from Showtime. A great little show from Manny Coto who almost managed to make the last season of Enterprise worthwhile. For those of you wondering why this and Dead Like Me got cancelled, from what I've been able to put together on the Net, they were pet projects of the previous head of programing and when the new guy came in, well you can figure it out. 

Strange 

Starred Richard Coyle (Jeff "I've got too many legs" from the Original Coupling) as a defrocked priest who battles demons and Cannon Black (Ian Richardson - House of Cards). 

Crusade - What other TV show would have had alien porn on it? I can't imagine them ever even mentioning pornography on any Trek show, never mind "Snow White and the Seven Pak'Mra".

Quark - Ah, I loved that show back in the day.

Jack of All Trades & Brisco County Jr. - I love Bruce Campbell and Jack of All Trades had one of the BEST Theme songs ever. 

I don't mourn the loss of the Tick Live action show. It just didn't work as well as the cartoon did. I think a large part of the problem was that when you spend 18 hrs a day in a form fitting neopreme suit sweating your ass off under hot studio lights, its hard to capture The Tick's love of life. He LOVES being a superhero. He LOVES fighting crime. That was absent for me in Patrick Warburton's performance, though he did a great job capturing the Tick's bafflement and confusion.

Young Indiana Jones - The parts with the child Indy were generally forgetable, but the teen Indy (starring Sean Patrick Flannery - Now on The Dead Zone) were terrific! It is coming out on DVD I think sometime before christmas. They did such a marvelous job of bringing history to life and showing the events and people who shaped our century. The episode on the trench warfare in WWI captured the horror of war better than anything I've ever seen.


----------



## DarrenGMiller (Sep 4, 2005)

mojo1701 said:
			
		

> The Lone Gunmen





Man, I forgot that one.  Great show.  I hereby add it to my list.

DM


----------



## Staffan (Sep 4, 2005)

Rackhir said:
			
		

> Crusade - What other TV show would have had alien porn on it? I can't imagine them ever even mentioning pornography on any Trek show, never mind "Snow White and the Seven Pak'Mra".



Quark's holosuites on DS9. I especially remember that there was one episode where Quark kept trying to get a holo-image of major Kira, which she did not appreciate.


----------



## Rackhir (Sep 4, 2005)

Staffan said:
			
		

> Quark's holosuites on DS9. I especially remember that there was one episode where Quark kept trying to get a holo-image of major Kira, which she did not appreciate.




They often suggested that "naughty" things were going on at Quarks, but did they explicity mention sex?


----------



## Atridis (Sep 4, 2005)

River Tam said:
			
		

> Dark Angel



I think I'm the only person I know who watched _Dark Angel_. I thought it was just beginning to "find itself" when they kicked it to the curb. 



			
				Pielorinho said:
			
		

> And then I saw an episode of it, and by the end of it, we were calling it _Kindred:  the Embarrassed_.  I HATED it, and was delighted when it was cancelled.
> 
> Of course, there's just the eensiest possibility that I took myself too seriously back in the day....



I recently rented the first disc from Netflix, and it was as awful as I remembered.  On the other hand, _Forever Knight_ is just as much fun as I remember, and is a far superior show for anyone pining for _Vampire: The Masquerade_ days gone by (although I don't nominate it for this list - I think it was done). 



			
				Ranger REG said:
			
		

> _Witchblade_



Yancy Butler was great. iirc, the show folded its tents because of her substance-abuse problems. 



			
				Dog_Moon2003 said:
			
		

> Aw, no one mentioned Touching Evil.  It was on USA.  AWESOME show.



Yeah! Jeffrey Donovon and Vera Farmiga were great together. I totally fell for Farmiga when she did _UC: Undercover_ with Oded Fehr (kind of a mediocre show, but she was cool). I hope she catches her wave somewhere - I thought _Touching Evil_ was it - I'd be happy to see her onscreen for an hour a week. And I think Trent Reznor did the show's music.


----------



## GrayLinnorm (Sep 4, 2005)

I can't believe I forgot this one on my last post --- The Critic.  "I had a big show on ABC --- for about a week".


----------



## mojo1701 (Sep 4, 2005)

Staffan said:
			
		

> Quark's holosuites on DS9. I especially remember that there was one episode where Quark kept trying to get a holo-image of major Kira, which she did not appreciate.




Also, Quark owning a copy of the various parts of the holoprogram "Vulcan Love Slave."


----------



## Ranger REG (Sep 4, 2005)

Atridis said:
			
		

> Yancy Butler was great. iirc, the show folded its tents because of her substance-abuse problems.



Too bad they didn't find someone else to take her place.


----------



## DarrenGMiller (Sep 4, 2005)

GrayLinnorm said:
			
		

> I can't believe I forgot this one on my last post --- The Critic.  "I had a big show on ABC --- for about a week".




Oops... another one I forgot too.

DM


----------



## mojo1701 (Sep 4, 2005)

Ranger REG said:
			
		

> Too bad they didn't find someone else to take her place.




To take over her role or her substance abuse problem?


----------



## Knightfall (Sep 4, 2005)

danzig138 said:
			
		

> Louise Robey was a fine woman certainly. I remember when I saw a movie at about 3 in the morning in which she got naked. It was like a dream come true. . .




That would be the movie "Play Nice" (1992) for those that are interested.
http://us.imdb.com/title/tt0105147/

She was also in the movies "The Money Pit" and "Raw Deal" which both came out in 1986. She hasn't done any movies since 1992. She was born in Montreal, Quebec, Canada and is now 45.

Some trivia bits...

* Formed the rock group, "Louise and the Creeps."

* At age 19 modelled for Paris Vogue 1979 Pret a Porter issue for Sonia Rykiel and Yves St. Laurent designs.

* In 1984 had a hit song, a remake "One Night In Bangkok" from the Play "Chess" which was concurrently released with the original song by Murray Head.

* Measurements: 34B-23-34 (Source: Celebrity Sleuth magazine)

I love IMDB - you can find anything.

KF72


----------



## glass (Sep 5, 2005)

Point Pleasant
Roswel
Seven Days
Dark Skies
American Gothic
Firefly
Joking Apart
Ultraviolet

In some ways, I'm not comparing like with like in this list. Roswel is on their because of how badly it was treated in the UK (show first season on Sunday mornings, second season erratically, and third season no at all). OTOH, Firefly is on their because it was axed in the US (it has never been shown in the UK at all, AFAIK -thank goodness for DVD).


glass.


----------



## Rackhir (Sep 5, 2005)

glass said:
			
		

> Ultraviolet




Ah, yes. Ultraviolet. Damm that was a good series. Highly recomend it to people, it is available on DVD over here. OTOH, if the series had continued I supposes it's possible that Jack Davenport wouldn't have been available for Coupling which would also have been a tragedy.


----------



## sniffles (Sep 5, 2005)

Silver Moon said:
			
		

> <snip>"The Prisoner" - late 60's.  Now considered a classic - only ran for sixteen episodes <snip>




Now while I agree that "The Prisoner" is a classic, I don't agree that it was cancelled before its time. It wasn't cancelled. They made 16 episodes, period. There was never any intention of making more. It had a beginning, a middle, and an end. In Britain they don't always do a "season" in the same way US tv does. It doesn't have to have 24 episodes to be complete.

But a British series I would say was cancelled before its time is "Sapphire and Steel". Even though it had a sort of wrap-up episode, it ended with no real resolution, which sucked. 

Another one that died too soon is "Star Cops". The special effects were pretty cheesy, but it had great scripts. It was really a cop show that just incidentally happened to take place on the moon. They really did their best to keep the science accurate. 

I'd also say the series "Due South" ended too soon, although I know it ran for 3 or 4 seasons. But it kept getting interrupted and moved around until I lost track of when it was on.


----------



## Ranger REG (Sep 6, 2005)

mojo1701 said:
			
		

> To take over her role or her substance abuse problem?



Her role. Her substance abuse is her own problem to overcome.


----------



## Squire James (Sep 6, 2005)

I say the makers of Cowboy Bebop "cancelled" their show a bit early, since Spike was my least-favorite character anyway.  I'd say the other characters deserved closure too, though I guess they'd object to getting the "closure" Spike got!


----------



## Bass Puppet (Sep 6, 2005)

Futurama

& 

Freaks and Geeks


----------



## Ranger REG (Sep 7, 2005)

Squire James said:
			
		

> I say the makers of Cowboy Bebop "cancelled" their show a bit early,...



Meh! Order anime from Japan. Skip the American distributors. They only excel in bastardizing anime.


----------



## Ace (Sep 7, 2005)

Knightfall1972 said:
			
		

> That would be the movie "Play Nice" (1992) for those that are interested.
> http://us.imdb.com/title/tt0105147/
> 
> She was also in the movies "The Money Pit" and "Raw Deal" which both came out in 1986. She hasn't done any movies since 1992. She was born in Montreal, Quebec, Canada and is now 45.
> ...





Glad to know there are other Robey fans out there. She was a great under rated and under used beauty. Redheads were not in in those benighted decades alas. 

Now on topic

Gone too soon

Pirates of Dark water

Vr 5

Boomtown 

and who could forget Dilbert -- that was a perfectly delishous and sedious little cartoon. Sniff I miss it 

I wish I could include tru calling as I like Eliza Dushku but that so was teh suxxor I'm afraid


----------



## ssampier (Sep 7, 2005)

Shows I miss:

Pirates of Dark Water
Critic
Dilbert

The Huntress, a short lived season on USA. It was campy and silly, but I liked the red-haired mother-and-daughter plays bounty hunter.

Roar, this never had a chance. I vaguely remember the show getting a tad too religious imagery (the main villian, of course, was the Roman soldier who pierced Jesus).


I need to withdraw my geek cred. I haven't seen half of these shows mentioned


----------



## sniffles (Sep 7, 2005)

Ranger REG said:
			
		

> Meh! Order anime from Japan. Skip the American distributors. They only excel in bastardizing anime.




It kind of sounded to me like he was talking about the Cowboy Bebop movie. 

Thanks to those who mentioned Dilbert and The Critic. At least they're still on Comedy Central sometimes.


----------



## Kesh (Sep 7, 2005)

_American Gothic_ - "There's someone at the door."
_Crusade_ - I was so looking forward to this show, and TNT had to screw it up from day one. Gah. ... and, hey, same star as _American Gothic_ 
_Nowhere Man_ - I really, really liked the first few episodes of this. Then it was consigned to "we'll show it whenever we feel like it" status, and I missed most of the rest. There's no plans to bring it out on DVD, either.


----------



## Arnwyn (Sep 7, 2005)

Ranger REG said:
			
		

> Meh! Order anime from Japan. Skip the American distributors. They only excel in bastardizing anime.



Sure, if you're still living in the 80's.


----------



## Vigilance (Sep 7, 2005)

I have to go with:

Firefly
Space: Above and Beyond (I loved that show)
Homicide (sure it lasted like 5 years, but that's a show that should still be on TODAY).


----------



## wingsandsword (Sep 8, 2005)

Dilbert was excellent, the DVD set was most worth it.  They managed to actually take the strip and expand the humor in ways that you could never, ever fit into a comic strip.  Unfortunately, it was on UPN, where quality goes to die.

They did more in 30 episodes than many shows did in two or three times that many episodes.


----------



## BrooklynKnight (Sep 8, 2005)

wingsandsword said:
			
		

> Dilbert was excellent, the DVD set was most worth it.  They managed to actually take the strip and expand the humor in ways that you could never, ever fit into a comic strip.  Unfortunately, it was on UPN, where quality goes to die.
> 
> They did more in 30 episodes than many shows did in two or three times that many episodes.




Thats cause UPN prefers to focus on the african american demographic, and I've heard some credible rumors from their staff (in secacus nj) that many shows were intentionally screwed over to screw their ratings. At LEAST in the New York market, I dont know about other markets that UPN is in.


----------



## BrooklynKnight (Sep 8, 2005)

Anyway....

7 Days has been mentioned a few times. It had about 2 Seasons on UPN, I loved that show. I love Time Travel....

Special Unit 2 was another Sci-Fi show on UPN, a comedy one, quite funny. 

Jake 2.0 got killed after 1 season.......also on UPN..... 

(ARE WE SEEING A TREND HERE FOLKS?)

Roswell, which got picked up by UPN but was canned after 2 wobbly seasons there (or was it one?)

Nowhere Man, another UPN show.
Viper
FX
Highlander: The Raven


There are some WB Shows that never got made or got shortchanged too...

Birds of Prey, got really bad ratings for the first episode. The producers of the show quickly fixed things and things were actually looking up, it was doing better, and then after the 8th episode WB canned it, allowing the 9-11th episodes to air, then aired a 2 hour series finaly.

After the first season of smallville, WB started producing a BRUCE WAYNE show for HIS teenage years. However, the success of Spiderman made the Movie branch of Warner determined to make a new movie, and for some reason didnt allow the TV show to happen. You can find info on these two shows at gothamclocktower.com (i think thats the site).

Another show that had a Pilot made but has never aired...

GLOBAL FREQUENCY (http://www.frequencysite.com/) was to be made for 2005 Spring for the WB but it kinda got shelved too. The TV Pilot leaked online, and this show absolutly ROCKED. I've watched it, and it really kicks arse!
It would be an incredible follow up to Smallville for the genre crowd. Or Charmed.

Veronica Mars. Hey wait, but Veronica Mars wasnt cancelled? Its even starting season 2 in a week!... True, but what many people dont realize is that originally it WAS cancelled. It was only through a HUGE grassroots campaign by fans of the show were able to save it for a second chance. Word is however, that if ratings dont INCREASE this season, that there wont be a 3rd. Yet again, why UPN SUCKS OGRE BALLS!


----------



## DarrenGMiller (Sep 8, 2005)

I just remembered another one.  It was on Fox right after X-Files on Friday nights.  It had Dan Aykroyd as narrator (IIRC) and was called something like Psi Ops.  

DM


----------



## Bront (Sep 8, 2005)

BrooklynKnight said:
			
		

> 7 Days has been mentioned a few times. It had about 2 Seasons on UPN, I loved that show. I love Time Travel....
> 
> Special Unit 2 was another Sci-Fi show on UPN, a comedy one, quite funny.



I liked both of those shows.  I had completely fogotten about them.  There was another future time traveler show that was on UPN that they canned that I like, wish I could remember the name, but the main character was named Darian and he had a Credit Card that had his holographic companion.

I was a big Witchblade fan after the first season, but I thought that ending it the way they did realy screwed things up and the fact that things didn't quite match up with the now alternate future just didn't seem right.  They might have been able to save it, but I didn't have my hopes up.

Other shows I enjoyed that were canceled:
Prey (Though I seem to be the only one, I thought it was clever)
Dark Angel
Titus (Well done comedy)

I'm sure there's more.


----------



## danzig138 (Sep 8, 2005)

Bront said:
			
		

> There was another future time traveler show that was on UPN that they canned that I like, wish I could remember the name, but the main character was named Darian and he had a Credit Card that had his holographic companion.



_Time Trax_. Decent show. Another one that I enjoyed, but it was cut down far too soon was _Tracker_. I thought Adrian Paul gave a good performance in that one.
I also have to agree with Birds of Prey./ That show should have been kept on if for no other reason than having more flashbacks with Dina Meyer in the Batgirl suit. And more Lori Loughlin-as-Black-Canary visits.


----------



## Taelorn76 (Sep 8, 2005)

I know it was not a great show but it had potential, Whichblade on TNT.


----------



## Taelorn76 (Sep 8, 2005)

ssampier said:
			
		

> Shows I miss:
> 
> Pirates of Dark Water
> Critic
> Dilbert




Pirates of Dark Water was great.

Gargoyles(sp) was another show that I thought got canceled to early.


----------



## BrooklynKnight (Sep 8, 2005)

danzig138 said:
			
		

> _Time Trax_. Decent show. Another one that I enjoyed, but it was cut down far too soon was _Tracker_. I thought Adrian Paul gave a good performance in that one.
> I also have to agree with Birds of Prey./ That show should have been kept on if for no other reason than having more flashbacks with Dina Meyer in the Batgirl suit. And more Lori Loughlin-as-Black-Canary visits.





Woops, I missed that one, Yes, Time Trax was good, and quite funny too. I remember walking around clicking my dads car alarm at tree's as a kid!


----------



## wingsandsword (Sep 8, 2005)

Bront said:
			
		

> I liked both of those shows.  I had completely fogotten about them.  There was another future time traveler show that was on UPN that they canned that I like, wish I could remember the name, but the main character was named Darian and he had a Credit Card that had his holographic companion.



Time Trax wasn't on UPN, it was an early 90's offering predating UPN by a few years.  It was part of the "Prime Time Entertainment Network" syndication block that most notably was the distributor for Babylon 5.

Yeah, I recall the show well, it was kinda cool.

As for UPN killing off shows that aren't targeted directly at the "urban" audience, that's what I've heard for why Enterprise was axed.  Three seasons of mediocre rubbish, then a good season and it got cancelled right then.  UPN is trying to be a broadcast version of BET.


----------



## BrooklynKnight (Sep 8, 2005)

Yanno, I bet if the entire cast of Enterprise was black save for the token white alien it woulda stayed on the air -_-


----------



## BrooklynKnight (Sep 8, 2005)

wingsandsword said:
			
		

> Time Trax wasn't on UPN, it was an early 90's offering predating UPN by a few years.  It was part of the "Prime Time Entertainment Network" syndication block that most notably was the distributor for Babylon 5.
> 
> Yeah, I recall the show well, it was kinda cool.
> 
> As for UPN killing off shows that aren't targeted directly at the "urban" audience, that's what I've heard for why Enterprise was axed.  Three seasons of mediocre rubbish, then a good season and it got cancelled right then.  UPN is trying to be a broadcast version of BET.




Though, just to clera something up, Enterprise wasn't axed by UPN, it was SABOTAGED by UPN.  They didnt purchase commercial time in the proper markets to advertise the show. Combined with the bad job that B&B were doing to begin with, got it axed at the highest levels of Paramount itself.


----------



## KaosDevice (Sep 8, 2005)

weiknarf said:
			
		

> Freakylinks




I was just getting around to reading this thread and was thinking 'Dang, why hasn't anyone mentioned Freakylinks?" I liked that silly little show and the website was a fun companion to it. In fact after the show got hacked they had a sort of mini-plot wind up going on the site that explained (sort of) what happened to the main character. It could have been a fun light weight X-Files if Fox had backed it, which, of course they didn't...scum.


----------



## ssampier (Sep 9, 2005)

Taelorn76 said:
			
		

> Pirates of Dark Water was great.
> 
> Gargoyles(sp) was another show that I thought got canceled to early.




I liked Gargoyles. The early episodes were especially good. As the series got more popular, I got the slight impression they were "beefing" up the firepower (more use of guns) to sell toys. Maybe it was just me; I was probably 15/16 at the time (I'm 24, almost 25, now).


----------

